# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne > Forum reumatologiczne >  badnaia ana 3

## kina

Witam mam pytanie robiłam sobie badania ana3 wynik niby wiszedł dobry wszędzie ujemny tylko kontrola (ws)-  silnie dodatni ? Czy wynik wyszedł dobry czy zły ? proszę o odpowiedź wizytę kontrolną mam za 3 tygodnie dodam ze miałam robione badania ana 1 wyszło dodatnie o mianie 1:320 typ świecenie homogenny ziarnisty  czy wynik ana 3 wyszedł dobry proszę o pomoc

----------


## Dexatrim

Za mało informacji o historii,dlatego zwykle interpretacje prowadzi lekarz zlecający,który zna całość.Wynik może wskazywać na przyczyny  reumatologiczne ale czy tylko? takie wyniki występują w wielu chorobach.Więc bez pełnej znajomości  historii nie mogę jednoznacznie oceniać.

----------

